

Stress, Neurochemistry and why Programming is Hard (slides from OSCON 2008 talk) - queensnake
http://the-programmers-stone.com/2008/07/24/oscon-2008-slides/

======
MaysonL
You can also find a lot of his material on his blog, which I submitted to HN a
few days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=253540>

------
gojomo
I attended this OSCON session, and while it got off to a slow start, by the
middle/end I felt I'd been treated to some major new insights about a
performance-impairing drug-like addiction to stress that may be very common.

So, I hope he puts his slides up in an easier-to-view format than a ZIP
download, and if you start viewing them, don't bail out early until at least
2-3 slides after the one with the 'cognitive flexibility test'.

~~~
queensnake
I hope someone recorded it, and it shows up later. There's a lot in the slides
but, they're just slides.

